# Which Dustmask do you use?



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm sanding end grain cutting boards, and even with a dust collector rolling, I need to wear a dust mask. Now I'm using a 3M paper one - N95 I think. I've seen ones that look like surgical masks, but wonder if they seal as well as a molded one like my 3M.

Do you have a preferred dust mask for those tasks that spew dust? I'm NOT talking finihsing vapors or anything like that. Just dust.

Thanks!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I use this mask, with these filters.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I use this mask, with these filters.

+1


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I use to use the paper one but I upgraded to the same 3M maks above. 
It's a huge difference for me. 
I can wear it much longer and my glasses don't fog.


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

I also use the same one that NiteWalker and John use


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I use the surgical ones and have a full head mask with a waistband air firter run by built in batteries,Work well so far but the surgical ones steam up glasses very quickly. Alistair


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

3M respirator mask and filters.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I use this mask, with these filters.
+2


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I use the paper masks, PLUS I always have the 16'x8' garage door cranked completely open with fans blowing out of one side of door and in on the other. DC has 1-micron Wynn filter. I try to NOT do any sawing when doors are closed.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Dust Bee Gone. It's comfortable, fits better and is washable. Works great too.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I use a similar 3m mask and filters. And sometime paper.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I use a 3M mask much like the one shown above. Don't remember when I got mine but it was on sale and to too much. I found them cheaper and bought one for my son and one for my grandson. Can't go wrong. Grandson mows lawns in his. Get the filter for your job and go for it. Try McFeely's for one of the low priced sources.


----------



## Ged39 (Feb 27, 2016)

I use this one, I like it as it is comfortable and fits with no gaps:

Favourite dust mask

Ged


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> I use this mask, with these filters.
> 
> - NiteWalker


Same here.


----------



## nerdbot (Sep 3, 2014)

For the last couple years, I've been using the 3M 6500 series with quick release. I just ordered one of the RZ Masks with a hepa filter to try, they hasn't arrived yet. I was looking for a better/lower profile respirator to wear under a full face shield, so I'm hoping the RZ Mask works out.


----------

